# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Crested caging and poll

## justcage

I am planning to switch my caging for my cresteds.. I am currently using the racks from www.nsreptiles.com and am thinking of using these instead

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/...m-screen-cage/

Now I know the downfalls with humidity and screen cages, if you guys and gals help me to decide to go with the screen caging I am alao buying a promist from proproducts to take care of a twice daily misting(im lazy..lol)

The reason for the switch is I am wanting to do 5 females per cage and the tubs I currently have will only hold 2 maybe 3 at the most.. Any input is appricated...Thanks,
-Matt

----------


## mlededee

i use the crested gecko cages that reptile depot makes and i love them. since they are only partially screened they hold humidity much better than all screen cages. the site is built using frames, so i can't give a direct link that includes the side menu frame but here is how to get to the page with the crested cages: go to http://www.reptiledepot.com/, click on "supplies" in the left side menu, click on "screen cages" in the list of links in the middle of the page, and then scroll down and the crested cages are at the bottom of that page. 

from the site:
"CRESTED GECKO ENCLOSURE
23"x16"x16"
Cage with removable easy-to-clean PVC floor tray. Two front-access doors-one standard hinged door-one flip-top
Both sides are plexi glass"

----------


## justcage

Hmmm there is another option..lol Thanks for the input, I have pretty much deceided on the screen but now have to choose which one... Unless someone changes my mind of course..lol

----------


## kavmon

hey matt,  i personally don't like to put that many females in one cage.  i just rotate the male from tub to tub.  i also like to see what comes out of each egg and from what girls.  putting 4 or 5 in a group you won't know which one laid which egg unless you catch them in the act.  


vaughn

----------


## mlededee

good point vaughn. right now i have either one male and one female in each of those cages or two-three females/unsexed juvies per cage and then the other males in those individual super size kritter keepers.

----------


## justcage

Hmmm well that was the whole reason I decided to go with the racks, but now I am thinking it will be easier to have a "colony" of specific morphs that I am trying to make, but then again if I get an awsome baby I will not know which female laid the egg.. Sheesh..lol Other then the selective breeding aspect do you see any other problems with screen caging?

----------


## kavmon

no problems at all.  i just wanted to do a little more selected breeding this year for myself.  i paired girls up only with certain males and kept the eggs marked so i can see what they produce with which male. you can do this in a group setup if you really keep and eye on them but if 2 females lay at the same time it gets tricky.  if i get any really killer babies i want to know that exact pairing 100%, other than this groups aren't a problem at all.  i'd just buy them big screen cages and go for it!

matt, don't get lazy  spray by hand.  it keeps you in daily contact!  and costs nothing!  lol 


vaughn

----------


## justcage

hahaha, I think I just "want" a promist, I have always wanted a mister for some reason..lol I think I will just go with smaller screen cages and do 3 females per cage as I do want to pair certin groups to certin males... Thanks guys and gals...
-Matt

----------


## recycling goddess

other.

i use exo-terra vivs... just love em!

----------


## ReptileMan27

I used a glass aquirium for mine because I had extras of them lying around and they hold the heat and humidity in better the screen encloosures.

----------


## JimiSnakes

I use a 55 gallon octagon aquarium, which houses 2 females and 1 male.  I used the original aquarium lid and drilled holes through it for ventilation.  Although mine is more for eye appeal than breeding.

----------


## Jeanne

I have several exo terras (for those not so shy), a small 5 gallon glass aquarium (not shy baby), and tubs (for those that seem a bit more shy).

----------


## casperca

I use a 12W x 18H exo-terra for my male and just moved my two females to an 18 x 18 size.  They work awesome!

----------


## ZEKESMOM

> other.
> 
> i use exo-terra vivs... just love em!



Me too :Very Happy:

----------


## Kristy

I chose other, I use the Exo Terra cages. I love them. They are spendy though. Once I start getting more cresties other than my two we will build cages for them. 

Also, Exo terra has new Screen cages out that are somewhat like the glass cages. And Zilla (or ESU) has a new cage out, they have the fresh air habitat. But now they have the same thing, except they are acryllic. They are pretty nice looking and fairly inexpensive. But good luck finding them lol they are sold out every I have looked.

----------


## Laooda

Seeing that I only have one.... (for now)  :Razz:    I use a 20 tall aquarium.... It a pain to reach to the bottom to get the dishes...I heard through the grapevine...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   that Zoo Med is coming out with a viv very similar to the Exo's !  But the front is a solid pane of glass instead of a hinged door...

----------


## weirdbuglady

As many have already said, the exo terra tanks are awesome! I love mine and I think my lil crestie does too.

----------


## tmlowe5704

wow it really scared me seeing that name in the OP section of the forum page

----------


## eel88

Honestly you should just make them out of melamine and some screen.  It wont be hard at all if it takes you a full day ill be surprised.  It will cut your cost in halve and it will look real nice.  But it up to you.

----------

